# Starving pigeons? UK



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know how many others are here from London or the UK generally? I have noticed several pigeons on the verge of starvation recently. This is the beginning of summer and they do sometimes have a bit of trouble with food this early in the season, but I think there is an unusually high number of pigeons that have keel bones very prominent and when you pick them up you can feel how thin they are. I am having real trouble with the council and I am unable to take any new pigeons on until after the court case, but I feel there is something wrong generally with the environment and the pigeons are suffering as a result.

Has anyone else noticed any other pigeons struggling in the UK?


----------



## SlinkiFox (May 31, 2012)

*Imo...*

There is only a limited amount of food available, when the population reaches saturation starvation will either force members of the flock to move or die. Unfortunatly many feral birds do not know how to forage for food and have lived their whole lives scavenging. The year round availability of scraps makes for an extremely long breeding season. I also think with all the wet weather the feral flocks have been having trouble because people aren't eating outside. The wind is blowing fledglings out of nests. It's estimated 30% of the feral population has to die annually to balance reproductive rates and food resources.


----------

